# Safety & Security Shift Supervisor-Dartmouth College, NH



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Shift Supervisor
Institution:
*Dartmouth College*

Location:
Hanover, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/28/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Department*
Safety & Security Administration

*Position Number*
0155000

*Position Purpose*
To serve as a Shift Supervisor, providing shift coverage and management of shift operations to include safety patrol, dispatching and night security for the College.

*Skills & Knowledge*

Excellent interpersonal and communication skills to deal effectively with a wide range of constituents.
Strong organizational skills.
Knowledge of computer software applications and electronic/radio operations.
Knowledge of regulations and policies related to safety and security.
*Minimum Experience*

High school graduate or the equivalent combination of education and experience.
*Minimum Education*

Three plus years of relevant safety or law enforcement experience.
Supervisory experience preferred.
*SEIU Level*
Not an SEIU Position

*FLSA*
Non-Exempt

*Employment Category*
Regular Full Time

*Department Contact for Cover Letter*
Keiselim Montas

*Equal Opportunity Employer*
Dartmouth College is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer with a strong commitment to diversity and inclusion. We prohibit discrimination on the basis of race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, veteran status, marital status, or any other legally protected status. Applications by members of all underrepresented groups are encouraged.

*Special Instructions to Applicants*
Employment in this position is contingent upon consent to and successful completion of a pre-employment background check, which may include a criminal background check, reference checks, verification of work history, and verification of any required academic credentials, licenses, and/or certifications, with results acceptable to Dartmouth College. A criminal conviction will not automatically disqualify an applicant from employment. Background check information will be used in a confidential, non-discriminatory manner consistent with state and federal law.

*Key Accountabilities*
Shift Operations


Oversees and ensures smooth operation of the shift and enforces and provides guidance and advice to staff on all safety and security procedures and policies.
Ensures that patrol coverage of the campus is maintained by Safety and Security personnel on duty at that time, assigning personnel to specific duties, patrol sectors and assignments and calling in personnel when necessary to provide patrol coverage.
Actively works with all employees and maintains communication and regular contact with all personnel in the performance of their jobs.
Spends significant time in the field supervising, leading by example, and assisting/ participating with staff in handling all aspects of foot patrol, vehicle patrol, details, physical security checks and other assignments.
Conducts regular shift meetings, ensuring that personnel are briefed and informed about events affecting their duties and shifts.
Ensures that all reports, documentation and logs are completed in a timely and accurate manner
Ensures that all electronic and video equipment is working properly and forwarding any problem areas to appropriate personnel for attention.
Keeps the Director informed of any personnel or operations concerns or issues.
Works details as assigned or as granted.
Sets customer service tone for the department to include addressing the needs of a diverse community.
Provides leadership and direction to all DOSS personnel during emergencies
Staff Development


Supervises officers, dispatchers, night security and students during their assigned shifts.
Trains new employees in all departmental procedures, policies, practices and routines.
Monitors and evaluates work performances of all employees while working to insure that productivity and performance of the department is maintained at all times
Identifies personnel performance issues both positive and negative and counsels or provides written documentation to upper management for further action if necessary.
Communicates management policies and instructions to employees and relays employee concerns back to management.
Program Support


Maintains a current knowledge of departmental policies and protocols and assures that they are followed regarding any Safety and Security incidents or activities on campus.
Conducts investigations into incidences and if necessary calls investigators to conduct further investigations in major incidents.
Oversees special events and assignments, details and other activities occurring during their shift unless supervised by another manager of the department
Reviews reports and logs generated from their shift and ensures that they are accurate and complete prior the end of their shift.
Notifies or directs notification to the Director of any significant problems or significant information that occurs.
Provides a weekend briefing to the Director or his designee each weekend day if necessary
Makes recommendations to the Director for security and safety improvements on campus
Maintains a current knowledge of specific college personnel as designated by the director in particular those whose duties and responsibilities are interrelated to the department.
Ensures that departmental standards, procedures, and policies are consistent and clear by communicating regularly with other departmental supervisors
Attends and hosts manager meetings
Communications/Collaboration


Ensures that appropriate college officials are informed appropriately of incidents and activities on campus, e.g. the Director of Safety and Security, Dean on call, Dean in charge or other college officials as directed by the Director.
Maintains appropriate contact, interaction and acts as liaison to with Hanover Police, Fire and other municipal departments while on duty.
Identifies and reports unsafe conditions to appropriate college departments and communicates appropriate recommended action to those departments.
Represents the department in a professional manner and courteous manner at all times.
Makes presentations and addresses college groups as necessary.
Special Assignments


Supervisors will be assigned other special assignments or responsibilities consistent with the mission of the department or may rotate these assignments as departmental needs change and evolve.

Examples of these assignments include but are not limited to the following: Scheduling of personnel, maintaining statistics, facilitating a crime prevention program, coordinating personnel training, maintaining personnel benefits reports, maintaining departmental statistics and federal crime logs, supervising student program, processing departmental billing processes, maintaining the electronic access control and intrusion detection systems, maintain dispatch center manuals and processes, coordinate departmental response and procedural manual.

* 
Performs other duties as assigned

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Dartmouth College

Online App. Form:
https://searchjobs.dartmouth.edu/postings/41558


----------

